# stiff vs. soft/flexible nibs



## redfishsc (Jul 15, 2008)

I've noticed how some nibs are much more flexible than others. I have a broad tip from Berea that is extremely flexible, yet tips I get from CSA are a lot stiffer. Both write well, but the more flexible tips feel kinda odd to me. I feel as if I'm going to bend them. I don't write all that hard, so it feels unusual. The nib does write with the wettest line I've ever had from a FP though. It gets along very very well with Noodlers. 

Do fountain pen connoisseurs consider a more springy nib better, worse, or a matter of taste?


----------



## Dan_F (Jul 15, 2008)

In the vintage market, flexible nibs are considered very desirable by some folks. A true "flexi" solid gold (usually 14K) nib will allow you to change the thickness of your line from fine to bold+ by just altering the pressure you apply as you are writing. Steel fountain pen nibs generally aren't able to do produce such line variation due to the limitations of the material. So most steel nibs are semi-flex at best. Modern flexible gold nibs are generally less flexible than their vintage counterparts, as a true flexi can be difficult to control without some experience.

As to preference, it seems to be a highly individual matter. Some will pay a premium for a flexi gold nib, while others prefer "nails", a very rigid nib. Back in the day, they made a model called "manifold", which was used for carbon forms, very still indeed.

I have a few vintage pens with 14K nibs with some flex, and find them very pleasing to write with. The flex provides a bit of cushioning, and if I want to emphasize a word, I can do so by using more pressure, going from medium to bold. 

If you want to learn a LOT (I could do that with a flex nib), go over to The Fountain Pen Network and poke around a bit.  http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/

Dan


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Dan, that's exactly what I was looking for. Great info. 

I personally prefer the stiffer nib at the moment but I suppose as I get more refined, old, and crusty, I may like the flexible nibs more. Either way I like the flexible broad.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 15, 2008)

Anyone interested in a really good source of fountain pen information should check out this site:

www.richardspens.com

Go to his "Reference Info" pages and you'll be occupied for hours.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jul 16, 2008)

Dan is right on the money too. I have a couple of flex nibs, one being a double broad oblique Mont-Blanc (sadly the pen is broken, but the nib is living in a Parker Vacumatic while it's nib is sent to nibmister Greg Minuskin to be re-tipped into it's own italic stub nib.  They do take a bit to get used to but I found that using a flex nib removed my "mash & bash" ball-pointless pen teaching ways. I know allow the pen to flow over the paper and enjoy all my pens so much more.

Oh, and Rickard Binder's site that Chris posted should be a must read for any "pen guys" as there is a wealth of information on there.  And of course, my other home over at the Fountain Pen Network is the place to be when it comes to all things fountain pen. 


Edit to add this photo:

Below is a "carbon copy" nib Dan mentioned, you can see just how thick it is compared to the "flex" nib next to it. (Both steel Esterbrook nibs, and the flex is decent, but not a "full flex" like you would get from a 14k nib.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> 
> Thanks Dan, that's exactly what I was looking for. Great info.
> 
> I personally prefer the stiffer nib at the moment but I suppose as I get more refined, old, and crusty, I may like the flexible nibs more. Either way I like the flexible broad.



Matt, this is a family site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dan_F (Jul 16, 2008)

Check out this link for some writing examples using flex nibs.

http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=69455

Dan


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well now Cav, just wait a minute, I figure you oughta empathize with old, crusty men who prefer flexible broads. I mean, since this is a family site, I know a lot of old dudes who started new families that way.


----------

